# Help.. Employment visa inquiry



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello,

Can someone guide me how to check if the employment visa (al ain) is already cancelled. 

Date of visa issuance is sept 10 2012
She didn't used the visa or entered the country.

Does it means its automatically cancelled after two months?

Or the sponsor needs to cancel the same even after two month?


Thanks a lot


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You'd need to call the Ministry of Labour to check on that.


----------



## gratitud3 (Nov 15, 2012)

visa expired nov 10, cancellation only happens if used & to be done before the expiration date. she has to enter the country on another visa - not on another employment visa - either visit or tourist or work permit

mind you, this is according to an immigration officer's explanation in 2010. rules might have changed again


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.

I called the Abu Dhabi immigration and inquired with them directly last week.

If the employment visa is not used, it will be automatically cancelled in the system and another sponsor can apply for her s new visa either employment visa, visit or tourist visa afterwards.

She has now employment visa from new sponsor.


Thanks


----------

